# Very Loveable Cat Needs Home



## sandie (Mar 10, 2010)

I Have A House Full Of Cats Because I Take Them All In When They Show Up At My Door. So Now I Need To Find A Home For A Couple Of Them ,please The Cats Are Taken Over Male Cat Black And White Been Fixed And Declawed Great With Kids And Dogs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This is predominantly a UK based forum, you might have more luck if you tried a US based one (assuming thats where you are from).

Would your local humane society not help out?


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

Declawing cats is just wrong. It would be like someone pulling my fingernails and toenails out. Ewwwww!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I didnt know you could do such a thing??

What if the cat gets an itch or gets into a fight?


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Zayna said:


> I didnt know you could do such a thing??


Because you can't. At least not in this country. Declawing is still legal in the US, but not in the UK and other European countries. 
The original post seems a bit dodgy to me.


----------

